# compilieren mit Siemens WTK



## HStev (7. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit compilieren meiner projecte. Egal wie ich es versuche ich bekomms ned hin das ich zum Schluss eine jad und eine jar Datei habe die ich zum Ausführen brauche. Ich habs auch schon probiert die Batchdateien aus den Beispielen anzupassen. Auch nichts, jedes mal das Ergebnis das ich eine jar Datei habe und die jad gar nicht erst angelegt wird weil irgendeine Datei nicht gefunden wird.

Wer kann helfen ?


----------



## pogo (8. Jun 2004)

Schau einfach mal hier nach. irgendeine kleinigkeit musst du falsch gemacht haben.
sonst musst du noch bissle info posten, was du genau gemacht hast.

http://www.j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13

hoffe damit bekommst du es hin.


----------



## Guest (8. Jun 2004)

Wenn ich das mit der Toolbar mache bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```
c:\WTK104\apps\Test10\src\Test10.java:9: package com.siemens.mp.game does not exist
```

Das Package existiert aber und zwar in der C:\siemens\SMTK\lib\api.jar

ich muss in die Toolbar diese Lib mit einfügen aber ka wie ich das mache.


----------



## LeoManiac (8. Jun 2004)

[edit]sry falscher thread


----------



## pogo (9. Jun 2004)

versuch mal sie ins <sdk>/jre/lib/ext einzufügen.
so ging es bei mir mit der jsr82.jar.
sonst weiß ich auch net genau wie des geht.


----------

